# Sprinter ERV Conversion



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
That is a big vehicle I'm using a DC system 
I'ts great for having a lot of power cheap
But you are going to need continuous power - not just a few seconds until you reach the speed limit

DC motors are all re-purposed Forklift motors - mine is a big one (11 inch) and it is continuously rated at 10Kw
Running at a higher rpm will increase that - but even 30Kw will be too little for your beast
Running two motors might be enough - possibly with a tail wind

If I was converting an RV I would be looking for a motor/transmission from a crashed Tesla - or a Leaf although that might be marginal

I don't know of any of the "new" AC motors that would be big enough

If you are into electronics there are a number of people working on new "brain boards" to run the Tesla motor/inverter


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

One option would keep the transmission and use an dual HPEVS AC-35 motor. With two 144 volt Curtiss controllers you peak at about 165 HP, which should give you at least stock-like performance if not more due to the wider and deeper powerband of the electric.

My main concern with this setup is how such a large vehicle can really suck some power going up a grade on the highway. Add a headwind, and you actually need high continuous power levels. Unfortunately, according to HPEVS the AC-35x2 only does about 70HP continuous.

A Tesla transaxle in the back would be great, but I suspect with the low floor of the Sprinter that you would need to raise the structure there to accommodate the Tesla setup.

With the Tesla in the back, you could use the center tunnel where the transmission, driveshaft, and exhaust are now for your battery pack, water tank, or whatever other heavy items you would like to keep low and centered in the vehicle. The engine compartment would gain a lot of space as well.

I am a fan of Sprinters, I look forward seeing your project progress.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You are talking about peak power again - What is the AC 35 rated at for continuous? - I think it is 35Hp - 26Kw

It you have two of these in that size of vehicle you will destroy them


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Duncan said:


> You are talking about peak power again - What is the AC 35 rated at for continuous? - I think it is 35Hp - 26Kw
> 
> It you have two of these in that size of vehicle you will destroy them


Did you even read my post?

"My main concern with this setup is how such a large vehicle can really suck some power going up a grade on the highway. Add a headwind, and you actually need high continuous power levels. Unfortunately, according to HPEVS the AC-35x2 only does about 70HP continuous."

???


----------



## socko (Sep 21, 2008)

We are just finishing a full Sprinter (Tesla style) conversion to all electric that has turned out pretty sweet, if you're still interested in conversion ideas.


----------



## frameX.us (Dec 31, 2020)

socko said:


> We are just finishing a full Sprinter (Tesla style) conversion to all electric that has turned out pretty sweet, if you're still interested in conversion ideas.


Hello, sounds great, will you provide or do you have links to more information?


----------



## frameX.us (Dec 31, 2020)

twithee said:


> Hello All,
> I've been lurking on here for a few weeks now and I have to say, there is a TON of great info! This is my first post about my project, sorry about the lack of info.
> 
> My automotive skills are about average. No problem changing batteries or tires. But I've not tried anything more complicated. My electronics skills are above average. I can wire a house and build my own circuits.
> ...


Did this project go ahead and if so what did you decide? I saw a post further down by someone who had just done a Tesla/Sprinter conversion.


----------



## socko (Sep 21, 2008)

frameX.us said:


> Hello, sounds great, will you provide or do you have links to more information?


Hi , thanks for asking. Project has evolved a number of times along the way, but super excited about each improvement. Exciting stuff we're including: model S bms and thermal management system, 30 gallons of domestic water tanks for camping, 1.2kW solar array on the roof, expandable up to 5kW, can contribute to onboard 120/240VAC service and slow charging the actual 85 kWh battery, CCS DC fast charging. Admittedly an ambitious undertaking, but it's coming along.

Our instagram account @ampREVOLT contains some info. We'll continue to post updates there now and then.

If you shoot over to this other DIY thread, we've started sharing some content there as well:









camper van


Guys, I don't know if this has been done but I am looking at converting a Merc sprinter or VW transporter in the near future. Just planning at the moment but the logic is to have space to pack batteries safely underfloor to give a range of at least 50mi and top speed of 80mph, cruising 40mph...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------

